# un uomo dal passato



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Non mi veniva in mente un titolo diverso anche se è un pò inquietante.
E quest'uomo del mio passato non ha proprio niente di inquietante. Anzi.
_flapflap

_Alle otto stamattina ero a farmi liposucchiare litri e litri di sangue.
Poi ho parlato con il gine e venerdì  visita ginecologica, pap test e...poi aspettiamo gli esiti che saranno PERFETTI perchè questi cazzo di esami sono stati fatti tre mesi fa e non vedo proprio cosa ci debba essere di strano.
Ma tant'è.
Ormai per loro (i medici e mattia) sembro avere la lettera scarlatta del cancro ad orologeria stampata sulla fronte.
Ho un unghia incarnata? cancro al dito.
Ho la tosse? cancro ai polmoni ( e beh..fumando...)
Ho la forfora? cancro al cuoio capelluto.
Minchia un pò di positivismo no?
Cazzo tra il niente e il cancro c'è un mondo di malattie intermedie eddai!
Mattia addirittura ieri sera ha cominciato a vaneggiare ironicamente che se io muoio (maschietti naviganti toccatevi i coglioni grazie. Ho detto toccatevi scaramantico, non masturbatevi...Cristo che invorniti sessuomani. Lothar ti ho visto!), che se io muoio lui uccide per il dolore tutti i gatti trasformandosi in Ivan In terribile e li impala tutti, dalla porta di casa nostra fino al garage.
Alla mia domanda -Ma perchè?-
-Il dolore sarebbe troppo forte e visto che tu condividi con me la passione assoluta per i gatti a quel punto mi ricorderebbero te quindi impazzirei  e li impalerei tutti...-
-..anche samanhta? E' la tua preferita...-
-si anche lei. la farei uccidere dal veterinario però.-
Ho riso fino alle lacrime e lui pure.
E gli è passato il picco.

Comunque. Sono uscita di lì  con lo stomaco un pò rivoltato.
Ho fatto una colazione parca, ho chiamato Mattia, poi sono venuta a casa.
E.

E il mio cellulare squilla. Un numero che non conosco.
-Pronto?-
-Tebe?-
-Si, chi parla?- ma la voce...la voce...non mi era nuova...e no, ma non riuscivo a....
-Ciao, sono Davide xx, di Livorno....ti ricordi?-
Le mie sinapsi obnubilate dalla colite, dalla liposucchiata sangue e da tutto il resto hanno cominciato a mettersi in moto...
Davide...mmmmhhhhh.....Livorno.....mmmmmmhhhhh....ma si! Il giornalista!
-Ciao! si che mi ricordo! Come stai?-
-Oh meno male...ci sarei rimasto malissimo se non ti fossi ricordata. Ti  disturbo?-
-No non mi disturbi. Va bè che sono passati secoli ma ti ricordo benissimo.-
Ridacchia dall'altra parte -Grazie del complimento, allora...come ti va la vita?-
_

Livorno, abitavo li causa sempre il mio lavoro. Ero ad una convention  di cui  non me ne poteva fottere di meno (ed era una roba tipo circolo della stampa, con stanze vellutate cariche di storia e ghirigori dorati, senza contare le finestre da terra a soffitto lunghe sette metri con tanto di drappi in velluto a contenerle)
Comunque ero li. A dare sfoggio dei miei impeccabili modi bon ton (grazie alla genitrice), che prendevo appunti e facevo l'interessata. Che annuivo convinta alle parole del relatore e intanto pensavo alla serata con amiche e...
Oh oh. mmmhhhh....che bel tipino era entrato. Più grande di me. Alto. Scuro. Morbido.
Alla prima interruzione mi accodai con un mio collega verso il buffet e lanciai l esca tebana.

Due giorni dopo mi invitò ad una cena tipo del circolo della stampa in un ristorante sul mare (era estate) dove  premise subito che della cena non gli fotteva nulla e io mi trovai d'accordo.
Scappammo prima del caffè, andando a fare una  passeggiata sul lungomare
Lui era fidanzato seriamente. Io pure.
All'ora di Cenerentola mi riaccompagnò alla macchina.
Cinque minuti dopo eravamo dentro a sbaciucchiarci.
Dieci minuti dopo l'avevo sbattuto fuori._

-...mi hai fatto bollire come una bustina di the per giorni. Che stronza sei stata...-
-Eddai...poi sei stato un uomo felice. Mica hai dovuto sposarmi no?-
-Tebe ho avuto il cazzo duro tre giorni. Poi meno male che mi hai dato la zampata finale, ma stavo morendo.-
-Davide...sto sorridendo...ti ricordi quella sera...-
-Della barca?-
-Quale se no?-

_-Tebe che ne dici?-
-In barca non l'ho mai fatto in effetti...però scusa...questa non è una barca. E' un catamarano. E nemmeno su un catamarano l'ho mai fatto...è tua?-
-No, sono solo un povero giornalista sportivo...è della società ma praticamente la uso solo io...-_

Il sesso in catamarano è un pò claustrofobico ma decisamente romantico.
Anche Davide era un romantico. Un uomo dolce. Alfa ma dolce. 
Non ci telefonavamo. Non ci scrivevamo. Non ci frequentavamo nella vita e avremmo potuto perchè i rispettivi fidanzati abitavano entrambi a più di 100 km di distanza.

la storia durò poco. Giusto sei volte, spalmate in qualche mese.
Oggi mi ha raccontato di avere avuto un bimbo. Che non è sposato. E che lei è sempre la lei di allora.
Abbiamo ricordato aneddoti ridicoli di quei tempi, del fatto che ci era rimasto un pò male quando non lo cercai più.
ma che poi aveva capito.

insomma. Questa telefonata  mi ha messo di buon umore.
perchè abbiamo parlato di cose che avevo dimenticato e sono state tutte cose. Belle. Allegre. profumate di mare. sabbia. Arredi da catamarano. Il ricordo di un sesso molto goliardico e poco ormonale.
Parlavo con lui e sorridevo infatti.
Nessuna ombra di tristezza.

Alla fine mi ha chesto se può chiamarmi quando passa dalle mie parti, giusto per un caffè.


seeeeeee, e io sono fagiana.
No grazie.
Sei _ricordo_, capisci italiano tebano?

manager...ancora nulla.
sa che sono andata dal medico, sa qualcosa in maniera mooooooolto blanda dell'oncologico...non so se mandargli una mail io dicendogli Ok Man,tutto ok  o aspettare lui.
senza scendere nei particolari.Non mi va.

Pupillo mi ha appena mandato una mail davvero kreti.
Lui sa invece. E' stata una coincidenza davvero incredibile in cui davvero non potevo non spiegare.
E poi comunque ne parlo tranquillamente. Anzi. nella vita quando sento certe vaccate intervengo portando me ad esempio.
Che pur essendo stata da sempre un integralista dei controlli Guest star è andata come è andata.
Sui pap test poi divento molesta, arrivando all'insulto ammetto.
Ognuno ha il suo tallone d'achille. 
Pupillo sapeva delle visite e ha imparato ad ironizzarci anche se deve ancora affinare la tecnica.
Comunque chiedeva e l'ho tranquillizzato.

va beh...vado a lavarmi la chioma.


OT
Eliade, ho sperimentato una maschera pre shampoo per il crespo con la glicerina. poi ti dico.
Da provare assolutamente

FINE OT


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

ot de che...è il tuo blog:rotfl:




andrà tutto molto bene ma smetti di fumare


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4485 ha detto:
			
		

> *ot de che...è il tuo blog*:rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

Principessa sono tutta occhi, attendo istruzioni su come usa i miei 100ml di glicerina per i capelli! 


PS Stronzo il giornalista!


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Uff...ma l' OT era ironico....


Certo Min che andrà tutto bene. Perchè le analisi risalgono a due mesi fa quindi se ci fosse qualcosa mi incazzerei come una biglia e:
1) Incendierei l'oncologico
2) Prendo i due gine che mi seguono e mi trasformo in Mise.yi Tebe non deve morire, con tragico epilogo (per loro)
3) E poi potete leggere le mie avventure di blogger direttamente da Rebibbia dove mi rinchiuderanno fino alla mia dipartita eventualmente.

.....me lo lasceranno tenere internet secondo voi?


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4488 ha detto:
			
		

> Principessa sono tutta occhi, attendo istruzioni su come usa i miei 100ml di glicerina per i capelli!
> 
> 
> PS Stronzo il giornalista!


Allora Eliade. Ricetta.
Devi avere TUTTI gli ingredienti. 
Miele liquido non cristallizzato. Va bene qualsiasi miele, io uso un millefiori da discount. Cacao amaro (solo cacao amaro), glicerina. Tuorlo d'uovo. yogurt bianco sia parzialmente scremato che intero è uguale. Limone. Glicerina ovviamente. Olio leggero. (compra l'olio di ricino, lo trovi sempre in farmacia ad un prezzo bassissimo ed è puro. Ok sui capelli e il segreto delle mie ciglia flap flap è lui. Lo passo tutte le sere!!!!)

E' la mia maschera classica super ricci pre shampoo che faccio un paio di volte al mese, ma ho provato questa variante con in più il cioccolato e la glicerina, aumentando la dose di miele.

Prendi il tuorlo d'uovo e lo sbatti bene, poi ci aggiungi un cucchiaio raso di cioccolato amaro e continui a girare. Poi un bel cucchiaio colmo di miele e quando è bello tutto amalgamato metti lo yogurt (mezzo vasetto o 3/4) e *un cucchiaino *
di glicerina più 3/4 gocce di olio leggero.(se hai anche il gel d'aloe meglio ma non è indispensabile) poi inumidisci i capelli e ti metti sulla testa il pappone per ALMENO UN ORA, e poi lavi normale con shapoo e balsamo se ti serve.

Fammi sapere.
(La glicerina è da maneggiare con cura...perchè se no fa l'effetto contrario e secca.
Puoi aggiungerne un paio do gocce alla tua crema corpo per aumentare l'idratazione e poi vedi come si comporta su di te.
Usare la natura non è una roba standard soprattutto sui capelli. Magari a me l'olio di ricino fa stupendi i capelli a te no.)
bisogna provare.


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

tebe.....non glissare sul fumo


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4493 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora Eliade. Ricetta.
> Devi avere TUTTI gli ingredienti.
> Miele liquido non cristallizzato. Va bene qualsiasi miele, io uso un millefiori da discount. Cacao amaro (solo cacao amaro), glicerina. Tuorlo d'uovo. yogurt bianco sia parzialmente scremato che intero è uguale. Limone. Glicerina ovviamente. Olio leggero. (compra l'olio di ricino, lo trovi sempre in farmacia ad un prezzo bassissimo ed è puro. Ok sui capelli e il segreto delle mie ciglia flap flap è lui. Lo passo tutte le sere!!!!)
> 
> ...


Ti farò sapere. Mi serve il miele (questo http://www.laviticella.it/catalog/images/MIELE CONAD.bmp oppure questo? http://www.bibitenapoli.it/website/uploads/ALIMENTARI/MIELE AMBROSOLI MILLEFIORI GR 250.jpg), lo yogurt e l'olio di ricino e il gel.

Comunque nella procedura non mi hai detto quando mettere i limone o sbaglio? 

Eh, ho capito che potrebbe non funzionare...ma non mi farà male vero? Al massimo avrò fatto una crostata in capoccia giusto?


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4495 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe.....non glissare sul fumo


Fa la gnorri!!! 

Tebe ti farò smettere di fumare!


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4497 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti farò sapere. Mi serve il miele (questo http://www.laviticella.it/catalog/images/MIELE CONAD.bmp oppure questo? http://www.bibitenapoli.it/website/uploads/ALIMENTARI/MIELE AMBROSOLI MILLEFIORI GR 250.jpg), lo yogurt e l'olio di ricino e il gel.
> 
> Comunque nella procedura non mi hai detto quando mettere i limone o sbaglio?
> 
> Eh, ho capito che potrebbe non funzionare...ma non mi farà male vero? Al massimo avrò fatto una crostata in capoccia giusto?


2 o 3 gocce di limone perchè c'è già lo yogurt che acidifica.
Non è che non funziona. Funziona comunque. Ma ogni capello è diverso quindi bisogna trovare la soluzione ottimale.
Per esempio. La stessa maschera che ti ho postato, cambia totalmente effetto sui miei capelli se cambio solo l'olio.
Se al posto del burro di karitè o dell'olio di ricino metto che so...l'olio di germe di grano...i miei capelli sono meno morbidi.
Ma sempre lucidissimi e con boccoli composti.
La glicerina poi...su alcuni non da nessun effetto sui capelli a me invece...di brutto ma solo se la uso una volta al mese.
Molti mettono un paio di gocce di glicerina nello shampoo con cui si lavano i capelli dicendone meraviglie.
A me non fa una cippa, per cui evito.

Capito il trucco dell'eco bio?

E poi...sappi che qualsiasi cosa del regno vegetale può essere messo sui capelli e viso con risultati ottimi.

La banana matura frullata con un pò di panna e qualche goccia di limone piazzata in testa e viso per ALMENO mezz'ora fa miracoli.

Prova anche questa.
E su quella che metti in faccia, aggiungi la punta di un cucchiaino di vit c.
Esfolia ed è antirughe!

Libera la fantasia Eliade!! Non solo quella porno!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4499 ha detto:
			
		

> 2 o 3 gocce di limone perchè c'è già lo yogurt che acidifica.
> Non è che non funziona. Funziona comunque. Ma ogni capello è diverso quindi bisogna trovare la soluzione ottimale.
> Per esempio. La stessa maschera che ti ho postato, cambia totalmente effetto sui miei capelli se cambio solo l'olio.
> Se al posto del burro di karitè o dell'olio di ricino metto che so...l'olio di germe di grano...i miei capelli sono meno morbidi.
> ...


il miele è ok..è quello "liquido"
Scegli quello che cosa meno


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4489 ha detto:
			
		

> Uff...ma l' OT era ironico....
> 
> 
> Certo Min che andrà tutto bene. Perchè le analisi risalgono a due mesi fa quindi se ci fosse qualcosa mi incazzerei come una biglia e:
> ...


no.

e dovrai seguire lezioni sul valore della fedeltà coniugale tenute bisettimanalmente da Giovanardi


----------



## erab (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4502 ha detto:
			
		

> no.
> 
> e dovrai seguire lezioni sul valore della fedeltà coniugale tenute bisettimanalmente da Giovanardi




peggio di un carcere Nord Coreano!!!!


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4502 ha detto:
			
		

> no.
> 
> e dovrai seguire lezioni sul valore della fedeltà coniugale tenute bisettimanalmente da *Giovanardi[*/QUOTE]


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4503 ha detto:
			
		

> peggio di un carcere Nord Coreano!!!!


Infatti!!!!

paurosissima!!!!


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4503 ha detto:
			
		

> peggio di un carcere Nord Coreano!!!!


è in penitenza o no?

e allora penitenziagisca,come direbbe il saggio.....


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4499 ha detto:
			
		

> 2 o 3 gocce di limone perchè c'è già lo yogurt che acidifica.
> Non è che non funziona. Funziona comunque. Ma ogni capello è diverso quindi bisogna trovare la soluzione ottimale.
> Per esempio. La stessa maschera che ti ho postato, cambia totalmente effetto sui miei capelli se cambio solo l'olio.
> Se al posto del burro di karitè o dell'olio di ricino metto che so...l'olio di germe di grano...i miei capelli sono meno morbidi.
> ...


 Eh l'ho capito il trucco dell'eco-bio...ma quindi devo andare a tentativi? 
Diciamo che per il momento mi limito a seguire/imitare te! :carneval:

Oh ma che dici....:carneval:....


----------

